# Growing Turmeric (Help me, Cotton!)



## 8greenbeans

Has anyone had success growing turmeric? (I know you have, Cotton, and I want all the info!)

If so, what did you do to be successful? What kind of yield did you have?

If you tried and weren't successful, what did you do & where did you start to see trouble?

I really want to get some going here at the new place. It's a tad colder here than at our other place even though it's less than 25 miles apart. I'm pretty certain I'm gonna have to hot house it especially since it was being hothoused south of here.


----------



## zimmy

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GHY368G?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00

http://www.amazon.com/BulkSupplemen...C_UL160_SR97,160_&refRID=1B59M2HRJZ3VDKP8RXRP

You didn't say why you want to grow turmeric, but just so you know curcumin is the active ingredient in turmeric. If you are going to use it for inflammation you will need to take curcumin. Quercetin Dihydrate is also an anti inflammatory. They are both hydrophobic so mixing them in a thick liquid like V8 juice at room temps will help. Mixing a little pepper and taking fish oil (omega 3) with the curcumin will help with absorbition. Curcumin and quercetin didn't help me any, but omega 3 and D3 helped alot.


----------



## weedygarden

I have grown turmeric. If you want to grow turmeric, I looked at the garden shops and could not find turmeric roots ~ rhizomes. I decided to look online and found some to order. I do not remember where from now. I planted a few in some large pots I have on my front porch, in May, and kept them watered. I really had given up on them, until one day in July, I saw a shoot from one coming up. Yep, it took that long. Because it took so long, they never produced more than the original rhizome when fall came

I think if I were to grow turmeric again, I would go to an Asian market, where I have since seen the rhizomes for sale, buy how ever many I want to grow, bring them home now, plant them in a pot, keep it in a window in my house and wait for a couple months for it to come up. I know that some plants, such as potatoes are treated with something so they will not sprout. I do not think that turmeric would need to be treated, but another year, another experiment.

I believe they need heat because they are tropical plants, probably doing well in the tropics, not a temperate climate like most of us live in.

I appreciate you posting about turmeric, because I have wanted to grow it again, in the method I described above, to see if I could have better luck. 

Ginger is along the same lines, and I want to do the same with it.


----------



## 8greenbeans

Zimmy ~ I want to grow it medicinally. It is a powerful anti-viral (the same curcumin that is anti-inflammatory is also anti-viral) and I have been using it these past couple of years to treat a variety of viral-borne illnesses. I like to use things for a bit to get the feel of them before committing to making space for it in the garden/home. I'm finally at the point where I would like to add it to my medicinal garden, *if* possible.
As for when you were using it (the herbalist in me always winds up asking) what type of dosage were you using?
Oh and I simmer my turmeric in coconut milk with some freshly ground black pepper 

Weedygarden ~ that is helpful info right there and you are very much correct - it is a tropical plant, thus doesn't grow as well/fast here in the temperate climates. A guy 100 miles south of me was growing some in a hothouse. I just have no way of contacting him to find out how it has all turned out 

I did a search for turmeric before posting and saw a few posts by cotton mentioning he or she had grown it (and even tinctured it!!). *That* has my curiosity peaked, as I had not heard of turmeric tincture previously and want to learn about it (as well as how to grow successfully)!!


----------



## zimmy

*Turmeric*

I


8greenbeans said:


> Zimmy ~ I want to grow it medicinally. It is a powerful anti-viral (the same curcumin that is anti-inflammatory is also anti-viral) and I have been using it these past couple of years to treat a variety of viral-borne illnesses. I like to use things for a bit to get the feel of them before committing to making space for it in the garden/home. I'm finally at the point where I would like to add it to my medicinal garden, *if* possible.
> As for when you were using it (the herbalist in me always winds up asking) what type of dosage were you using?
> Oh and I simmer my turmeric in coconut milk with some freshly ground black pepper
> 
> Weedygarden ~ that is helpful info right there and you are very much correct - it is a tropical plant, thus doesn't grow as well/fast here in the temperate climates. A guy 100 miles south of me was growing some in a hothouse. I just have no way of contacting him to find out how it has all turned out
> 
> I did a search for turmeric before posting and saw a few posts by cotton mentioning he or she had grown it (and even tinctured it!!). *That* has my curiosity peaked, as I had not heard of turmeric tincture previously and want to learn about it (as well as how to grow successfully)!!


The recommended dosage was a scant half teaspoon, I took a full half teaspoon once a day for about a year.


----------



## Cotton

8greenbeans said:


> Has anyone had success growing turmeric? (I know you have, Cotton, and I want all the info!)
> 
> If so, what did you do to be successful? What kind of yield did you have?
> 
> If you tried and weren't successful, what did you do & where did you start to see trouble?
> 
> I really want to get some going here at the new place. It's a tad colder here than at our other place even though it's less than 25 miles apart. I'm pretty certain I'm gonna have to hot house it especially since it was being hothoused south of here.


It's difficult to grow in a temperate climate. The first year I tried it I had rhizomes from a man who grew it commercially in Alabama for many years then retired. It was a good growing year. The next year with saved rhizomes&#8230; (this past summer)&#8230; I didn't do so well, actually quite poorly but it was a strange year for many of plant species.

Heat, lots of sun and lots of water&#8230; Where to buy rhizomes on the open market, your guess is as good as mine. I intend to make turmeric tincture again this year, a wonderful medicine. I will buy a few ounces of organic turmeric from a private source that I will not share, sorry.


----------



## crabapple

Cotton said:


> It's difficult to grow in a temperate climate.
> I will buy a few ounces of organic turmeric from a private source that I will not
> share, sorry.


I found the plant: http://www.herbcottage.com.au/turmeric.html

Cotton can you tell us of a good book on growing Turmeric in a temperate climate?


----------



## weedygarden

Cotton said:


> Where to buy rhizomes on the open market, your guess is as good as mine.


I have seen it in Asian markets. You know how we can buy ginger in stores? Tumeric is accessible in Asian stores in the same way. After I had gotten mine from mail order, I now knew what it looked like and it was easy to know what it was when I saw it. It does not look like ginger. It is much smaller.

Where I live, there are many Asian markets. I wonder how Asians would use a turmeric root in cooking?


----------



## RevWC

Ebay has good pricing for turmeric, I have purchased from this guy. I buy locally for $7.80 per pound here in Florida.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111924778792?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

To grow these might help.


----------



## weedygarden

*Turmeric, not tumeric*

I have realized before that turmeric is often misspelled. My spice bottle that I labeled has it spelled it wrong.

I found this article about how to grow turmeric. For the life of me I could not get it to copy and paste, so I typed out the whole article!

http://balconygardenweb.com/growing-turmeric-in-pots-how-to-grow-turmeric-care-uses-benefits/



> Growing Turmeric in Pots/How to Grow turmeric, care, uses & benefits.
> 
> Turmeric is a super food and has many medicinal benefits. Growing turmeric in pots is not so difficult if you follow this how-to-guide.
> 
> USDA Zones 7b - 11, below these zones grow it from spring to fall.
> 
> Difficulty: easy to moderate.
> 
> Other names:
> 
> Soil Requirements: Slightly acidic to slightly alkaline.
> 
> Turmeric (Curcuma longa) is obtained from the underground tubers or rhizomes. Originated in India, it is now cultivated throughout tropical Asia and in smaller extent in other subtropical and tropical parts of the world.
> 
> Turmeric plants look good too, you can grow them outdoors to get a tropical look in your garden.
> 
> Where to find the rhizome or turmeric plant:
> As you may already know, turmeric grows from rhizomes like ginger. The easiest way to find them is to search for fresh turmeric in organic grocery stores. Alternatively, you can find a turmeric plant or rhizome online.
> 
> Choosing a Pot:
> For growing turmeric in pots, choose a large pot as this amazing herb can easily exceed 1 m. Pot should be 12 inches deep and 12 to 18 inches wide so that the plant can spread its tubers freely. Plant 1 to 2 tubers per pot.
> 
> Planting Turmeric:
> The best season to plant turmeric is spring or summer when the temperature starts to stay above 54 F (12 C), but if you are living in tropics, it can be planted through the year.
> 
> After you have the rhizome, follow the steps below for planting:
> Break large rhizome into small pieces, each one should have at least two or three buds.
> Fill a pot with rich organic soil that is moist and well-drained.
> Place it about 2 inches (5 cm) below the soil surface, with the buds facing up.
> Water the pot thoroughly.
> 
> Requirements for Growing Turmeric in Containers:
> 
> Growing turmeric is similar to ginger, it requires warm and humid climate to thrive. If you live in a cool temperature climate or if you are short of space and want to grow your own turmeric rhizomes then learn how to grow turmeric in pots.
> 
> Position:
> The position must be sheltered from the wind. In the tropics, the plant is grown in dappled shade and does not like all day long intense direct sun, considering this keep the plant in partial sun in the warmer zones (USDA zones 9 and above). However, in moderate climates, provide it full sun for optimum growth, some shade in the afternoon would be okay.
> 
> Soil:
> Plant turmeric in a light and loamy soil that is rich in organic matters. Use well-drained soil, otherwise the plant will suffer.
> 
> Water:
> Watering requirements are similar to ginger. Keep the soil moist throughout the growing season from spring to fall and do not hesitate to mist the foliage in dry weather to increase the humidity level around the plant.
> 
> If growing turmeric in a warmer region, keep watering the plant to maintain moist soil too.
> 
> Temperature:
> The ideal temperature range for growing turmeric is between 68-95 F (20-35 C). When the temperature drop below 50 F (10 C) the plant suffers.
> 
> Overwintering:
> Since you are growing turmeric in a pot, move the plant inside even in low-light conditions. Because you have to only overwinter the roots. It is important that when you grow turmeric indoors maintain a constant ambient temperature of 64 F (18 C).
> 
> Overwintering turmeric in Ground:
> If your growing turmeric in true tropical climate then you don't need to care about winter. But in warm temperate zones (below 9b and down to 7) to overwinter your turmeric plants, reduce watering around the end of fall and when the leaves begin to wilt and turn yellow due to temperature drop, cut the plant back to the ground so that it can hibernate. It will perk up again in spring.
> 
> If you want to grow turmeric in cooler areas (below zone 7) then you have to dig up the rhizomes to save them from freezing. For this dig up the rhizomes and rinse off excess soil from them, snapping off rotting pieces. Air dry them and store in a cool and dry place until spring.
> 
> Fertilizer
> Fertilize turmeric once a month with an all-purpose fertilizer during the growing season. Application of manure or compost also helps.
> 
> Pruning
> The turmeric plant should not be pruned. It is sufficient if you remove dried leaves time to time.
> 
> Pests and Diseases
> Turmeric is not prone to any serious disease or pests. However, red spider mites and scales can become a problem. In diseases, it only suffers from rhizome rot and leaf spot. Rot appears when the plant is grown in waterlogged soil. Therefore it is important to grow turmeric in well-drained soil.
> 
> Harvesting
> Turmeric takes 8 to 10 months to mature. Harvesting is done once the leaves become yellow and stems start to dry. Harvesting turmeric is not difficult, simply dig up the plant entirely, including the roots.
> 
> Cut the required amount and then replant the remaining part again to get a plant growing.
> 
> After you cut the rhizomes, follow the steps to get a new plant growing.
> 
> Boil the rhizomes.
> Carefully remove the skin from the rhizomes.
> Place the bare rhizomes in a tray.
> Dry them by exposing them to the sun.
> 
> When the rhizomes are dry, grind them and store your homemade organic fresh turmeric powder in an airtight container.
> 
> Turmeric Uses and Benefits
> Turmeric powder has many medicinal properties that have long been known in the India and China. Turmeric is termed as 'Super Food' probably the most powerful natural anti-inflammatory and antioxidant. It is used as an anti-depressant and plays a protective role against Alzheimer's disease and against different types of cancers. Turmeric powder is the most prominent ingredient in almost all kind of curry recipes, a pinch of it is used to provide pretty orange color. Its leaves are also useful. Young shoots and flowers are used in Thai cuisines while the leaves are used to flavor the fish in Indonesia.
> 
> One thing you did not know and surprise you is the addition of pepper in a diet as it contains piperine helps in the absorption of turmeric. Especially the black pepper, it can tenfold the benefits of this superfood.


----------



## 8greenbeans

Sha-bama-lama-ding-dong weedy!


----------



## weedygarden

I just did some editing and pulled up the original article. Now I can copy and paste. I have no idea why I couldn't earlier, but I should have refreshed it. I can copy from it now and paste it. 

I have tried to fix the spelling of turmeric, but I may have missed some. I also added the benefits, etc.


----------



## crabapple

I found this:
Posted in: Featured, Health
Turmeric is traditionally called the Indian saffron; it originated in southern India about 4000 years ago. This region continues to be the world’s largest producer. It has been documented to have been used in Vedic culture (1750–500 BCE). From India, expanded into China by 700 AD, East Africa by 800 AD, West Africa by 1200 AD to all over the globe in the centuries to follow. It is a well-traveled historic spice. The Arab traders carried turmeric to Europe around the 13th century. Marco Polo, while on his several legendary voyages to India via the silk route, was so impressed by turmeric that he had mentioned it as a vegetable that possesses properties of saffron.

Turmeric is a rhizome like ginger. A rhizome is a rootlike subterranean stem that usually produces roots below the ground and sends up shoots progressively from the upper surface. Turmeric powder, a common byproduct of the root vegetable, is made from drying small pieces of chopped Turmeric and grinding it into a fine powder most commonly used as a spice in cooking. The leaf and flower of the plant are also said to have medicinal properties, just like the root.

There are more than fifty varieties of turmeric and not all of them used for cooking – each has it’s own distinct medicinal property.

1- Turmeric is used as a dye and as a litmus paper

Turmeric is probably best known for the bold yellow color it gives to curry. In ancient India it was used as a dye for clothing and threads for centuries, it is still used as a dye for clothing in several monasteries. Archeological evidence show that dyeing was a widespread industrial enterprise in Egypt, India and Mesopotamia around third millennium BC. Turmeric was extensively used.

It is also used as a coloring agent in cheese, butter and other foods. In the 1870’s, chemists discovered turmeric’s orange-yellow root powder turned reddish brown when exposed to alkalines. This led to the development of turmeric paper … to test for alkalinity, also known as curcuma paper.

2- Turmeric is used in cosmetics

Turmeric has been used for cosmetics for centuries, in fact it is still used in skin creams, soaps, foundations and is said to give a glow to the complexion.

In India even today, there is a tradition of using a pack made from turmeric and gram flour used by the bride before her wedding – this face and body pack is said to give the bride a glow for her wedding day. Not only is turmeric a sacred spice used in weddings, it has cosmetic properties too. If you are thinking that if it was used as a dye, turmeric is going to turn your skin yellow (like the minions)…. not really. There are a lot of varieties of turmeric and Kasturi turmeric is used for beauty and skin related ailments. Kasturi turmeric does not color your skin and is not used for cooking but only for external application. Turmeric is never used alone on the skin it is always used with conditioning agents like yogurt or chickpea flour. If your skin is turning yellow from turmeric, probably because it’s not Kasturi turmeric or it’s not pure organic turmeric. It’s an important ingredient in many branded skin care products, next time be sure to read the label of some of your skin care product, you will find it there.

3- Turmeric is great for the skin


----------



## crabapple

More:
3- Turmeric is great for the skin

Turmeric paste mixed with other natural ingredients helps hasten the healing of wounds and bruises, and is still applied to all sorts of skin conditions – from smallpox and chickenpox to blemishes, shingles, minor cuts and burns.

The antibacterial properties help treat skin related ailments, and prevent the spread of infection. A paste with turmeric and aloe vera helps soothe sunburned skin. Turmeric and Manuka honey paste is known to heal on cuts and wounds without blemishes and scarring.

Turmeric is said to minimize skin irritation, rashes, itching, swelling and inflammation associated with most types of eczema. It helps restore hydration and gives the needed moisture for skin affected with drying and scaling caused by eczema. Turmeric is not only anti-inflammatory, antifungal, antibacterial, antioxidant but also a detoxifier. It is used for treating acne, helps prevents wrinkles, removes dead dull skin, keeps the skin glowing and removes excess facial hair.

TurmericSpice-SimiJois-2016

4- Turmeric has religious significance

During Ancient India turmeric, the golden spice or spice of life, was associated with the Sun. Sun Gods were a focal point of worship at the time. It is associated with fertility and prosperity, the turmeric pack is not only used for the bride, as mentioned above but groom too – not only for cosmetic value but it is said to calm nerves and ease any anxiety before the big day.

Haldi (turmeric) and kumkum (also made from turmeric and dried lime) has a deep significance in Hindu and Buddhist culture. It not only symbolizes fertility and prosperity , turmeric also represents purity and spiritual connection with the earth (turmeric being a rhizome) and the deep yellow associated with Sun and abundance and sacral chakra.

The wedding cards in a hindu wedding are first marked with haldi-kumkum and then distributed.

5-Turmeric: magic medicinal properties

The medicinal properties of turmeric dates back to prehistoric times, when the science of medicine was passed on by verbal teaching, even before it was documented in writing. Modern medicine is slowly but surely embracing this miracle golden spice. You will find turmeric capsules in the health and wellness aisle of your grocery store.

Turmeric has an anti-inflammatory agent to treat a wide variety of conditions, including flatulence, jaundice, menstrual difficulties, hemorrhage, toothache, bruises, and colic. It is an antiseptic and is a natural remedy to heal cuts and bruises.

Turmeric is often prescribed by Ayurvedic doctors to treat cholesterol and improved liver and gallbladder function – the science behind how it works and the dosage can only be explained by a certified Ayurvedic doctor and is beyond the scope of this article.

Web Md says, “Turmeric is used for arthritis, heartburn (dyspepsia), stomach pain, diarrhea, intestinal gas, stomach bloating, loss of appetite, jaundice, liver problems and gallbladder disorders.

It is also used for headaches, bronchitis, colds, lung infections, fibromyalgia, leprosy, fever, menstrual problems, and cancer. Other uses include depression, Alzheimer’s disease, water retention, worms, and kidney problems.”

Some articles have claimed and linked the frequent use of turmeric to lower rates of breast, prostate, lung and colon cancer, again not a scope of this article.


----------



## crabapple

A little more:
Bonus - Turmeric as a spice isn't the only way to use Turmeric in the kitchen

That's how most of us know turmeric - as a spice in your pantry. Many of us who are fond of cooking have used turmeric sometime in our culinary adventures. The health benefits of this spice is no mystery. Lots of research has been done over the years and modern medicine has somewhat embraced this magic-spice. If you are looking for ways to incorporate this in your daily life here are some recommendations.

Turmeric milk: boil a cup of milk with ½ tsp of turmeric and a pinch of black pepper powder. The black pepper cannot be eliminated as it helps the absorption of curcumin (turmeric), sugar for taste.

Some unusual use of turmeric in cooking:

The root of turmeric (fresh) is pickled with spices.

Natural color for Easter eggs.

Use fresh turmeric in coleslaws.

Turmeric n' ginger tea.

Fresh turmeric in smoothies.

Use in baking - lemon and turmeric cake or lemon and turmeric sorbet

There are a lot of recipes with turmeric - some of our favorites are below:

Tofu curry : http://www.turmericnspice.com/2014/09/tofu-in-rich-n-cream-curry.html

Spice blend: http://www.turmericnspice.com/2014/09/simple-all-purpose-spice-blendmasala.html

Detox tea : http://www.turmericnspice.com/2015/01/ayurvedic-detox-tea.html

Nutmeg pear cake : http://www.turmericnspice.com/2014/03/nutmeg-pear-cake.html

Disclaimer : The author is not a nutritionist or an expert in the field, all information is provided to the extent of the author's knowledge. No changes to one's diet, lifestyle, or any other aspect of person should be made without consulting a medical professional. The author is not liable for any issues that may arise as a result of any advice followed pursuant to this article.

http://tastybite.com/2016/02/five-things-you-didnt-know-about-turmeric/


----------



## lilmissy0740

I make a turmeric paste, freeze it and we take it daily. Works well for arthritis and animals.


----------



## bunkerbob

8greenbeans said:


> Has anyone had success growing turmeric? (I know you have, Cotton, and I want all the info!)
> 
> If so, what did you do to be successful? What kind of yield did you have?
> 
> If you tried and weren't successful, what did you do & where did you start to see trouble?
> 
> I really want to get some going here at the new place. It's a tad colder here than at our other place even though it's less than 25 miles apart. I'm pretty certain I'm gonna have to hot house it especially since it was being hothoused south of here.


I've had mine in for about a year or so in the greenhouse, we are about 2260ft here in So. Calif, cold down to 30deg and 110deg in summer. The ginger and sweet basil love it in here also.
I take the turmeric every day.


----------



## crabapple

bunkerbob said:


> I've had mine in for about a year or so in the greenhouse, we are about 2260ft here in So. Calif, cold down to 30deg and 110deg in summer. The ginger and sweet basil love it in here also.
> I take the turmeric every day.


Very nice, here we get down to 14 deg. & up to 110-115 in late summer.
I think I can keep ginger & turmeric alive at 40 deg. or higher for the 5 cold months here in S.C.
Thanks for the photo.


----------

